# FS: 08/09 Volkl Gotama 176, NO BINDINGS



## o3jeff (Feb 20, 2011)

They are in  like new condition, only have two runs on them and then sat in the corner. Don't see myself using them in the foreseeable future so figured I'd sell them to someone who could get some use out of them.

Selling the skis only, no bindings.

$240 Local pick up.

Too lazy to take a new picture, they are the skis on the right. Other two pairs not included.






[/IMG]


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 20, 2011)

What year model are they?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 20, 2011)

thebeast said:


> what year model are they?



2008/2009


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2011)

Bump!

$240 shipped.


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 3, 2011)

I was picking up a few things at Suburban Sports tonight and ran into Jeff... saw the skis and they are in mint condition, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bruno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi 03jeff, i'm a new member and wanted to know if you sold your gotama's?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2011)

bruno1 said:


> Hi 03jeff, i'm a new member and wanted to know if you sold your gotama's?



Still have them.


----------



## bruno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Why are you selling them? Is there something wrong with them? Would you ship them if i were interested in buying them?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2011)

I barley got out skiing this year, never mind hitting the powder days. I've had them a year and a half and and did two runs on them, figured I'd sell them to someone who could get some use out of them.

Where are you located?


----------



## bruno1 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in boston.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

bruno1 said:


> I'm in boston.



I'm usually up to Boston once a week for work.


----------



## bruno1 (Mar 29, 2011)

where and what day? I work in gov.t center area 5 days a week.


----------



## bruno1 (Mar 29, 2011)

03jeff I sent you a private message, let me know you got it.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

Bump, they are probably going to the swap next week.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Oct 12, 2011)

Still 240?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

I have someone that is suppose to let me know tomorrow if they want them or not. If not feel free to make an offer.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2011)

so very tempting....


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 18, 2011)

Sold, if any of the locals are going to be skiing with Mad River Jack, let me know.


----------

